# How to calibrate Maverick RediChek thermometer?



## nopeda (Apr 19, 2016)

Recently I've been wondering about cooking time inconsistencies and got some very helpful replies to questions about it. But tonight it's looking like the thermometer is probably bad. It's a Maverick dual probe RediChek thermometer model # ET-733, in a Masterbuilt 20070910 electric smoker. Tonight when the smoker's thermometer said 227° the Maverick barbecue thermometer said 280°. It seems like it could be a good way to get sick if the meat thermometer is giving that much too high a reading. Someone here gave me a link to a place that explains how to calibrate it but I stupidly didn't put it in my notes. Can someone give me the link again, or explain how to do it?

Also the IT reading stuck at 140° and wouldn't budge from that for over 30 minutes before I finally gave up on this thing and just "guessed" at what was actually going on. Are these units only good for a few smokes, if that, at best?

Any comments on this issue would also be much appreciated.

Thank you for any help!

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds like you have a couple of bad probes. New ones can be ordered from http://www.amazenproducts.com/.

When you clean the probes you have to make sure you don't get any water where the wire goes into the probe. I clean mine with rubbing alcohol.

Depending on how old the Mav is the probe wires may be under warranty.

Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 20, 2016)

nopeda said:


> Recently I've been wondering about cooking time inconsistencies and got some very helpful replies to questions about it. But tonight it's looking like the thermometer is probably bad. It's a Maverick dual probe RediChek thermometer model # ET-733, in a Masterbuilt 20070910 electric smoker. Tonight when the smoker's thermometer said 227° the Maverick barbecue thermometer said 280°. It seems like it could be a good way to get sick if the meat thermometer is giving that much too high a reading. Someone here gave me a link to a place that explains how to calibrate it but I stupidly didn't put it in my notes. Can someone give me the link again, or explain how to do it?
> 
> Also the IT reading stuck at 140° and wouldn't budge from that for over 30 minutes before I finally gave up on this thing and just "guessed" at what was actually going on. Are these units only good for a few smokes, if that, at best?
> 
> ...


I would do the boiling water test,comparing it to a Masterbuilt probe 

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 20, 2016)

If the Masterbuilt probe is anything like the meat probe in my MES 30, its useless.  Mine was out by about 50*.  Got a replacement from Masterbuilt and it was junk too.  Just threw it away and went with the 733.

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 20, 2016)

very rarely are Maverick's probes that far off (if off at all)..  MES probes are notoriously out of whack...  I would check/test the Maverick probes (both of em) in a rolling boil of a pot of water... hold both probes in the boiling water without touching sides/bottom of the pot...  If you were to fill out your profile completely I wouldn't have to ask what geographical area you are in as to what temp your waters going to boil at.... your probes should read close to what water boils at pending your elevation ... 

Now fill (75%)  a cup with CRUSHED ice and then finish filling (25%) the cup with water.... using both probes, stir the ice water up and hold the probes down in it...  should read close to 32`...  

This is two different ways of testing the probes ..   then you will know what/if there is any difference in readings...  I would trust the mavericks more than I would the OEM therms ...   Just keep turning the heat up (or down) on the smoker until the Maverick reads what your looking for...


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 20, 2016)

I put both probes in boiling water and see what the temp read is.  I try to smoke between 225 and 250 so accuracy around boiling point is all that matters to me.













20160207_110516.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Apr 20, 2016


















20160207_110806.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Apr 20, 2016


----------

